# Best gloves for snow blowing?



## aldfam4

Hello Everyone from the Buffalo area of Western New York. I have been through a number of gloves for snow removal and am trying to find a really good pair to use. I don't have hand warmer grips on any of my 3 snow blowers and that's OK. I have tried many different gloves - those with the thumb/fingers type leave my finger tips cold within 30 - 45 minutes, but I can still handle objects (tools) if I need to. I have tried the mittens, they keep my hands warmer but I can't do very much, like grabbing a tool, because my fingers are together! Would appreciate any recommendations!!
Tim


----------



## micah68kj

I dunno.... I have always used my ski gloves and they work fine though they are just a bit bulky.


----------



## Paulie139

I currently use the higher-end Carhartt gloves ($25/pair) that work really well. I've also used several pair of high-quality skiing gloves over the years and have never had an issue with my hands getting cold one bit.


----------



## dhazelton

My hands are frozen unless I wear mittens. You could always wear glove liners under the mittens and when you need to grab something just pull the mitten off. Or get something like this:

https://www.thewarmingstore.com/act...MIycrhotCO2AIVDbnACh0BYg6OEAYYBSABEgLGnfD_BwE


----------



## Julien Morrissette

Czech surplus wool gloves+ german military gortex mitens. very warm. Too warm for me at least. Otherwise, i use Tough duck cold weather gloves but below -10°C they are too thin and not warm enough


----------



## Vermont007

Snowmobile Mittens

I've got several pair of these "Mountain Tops: waterproof with a removeable liner (which is good because my hands sweat):


----------



## jsup

I was just looking for a decent pair of gloves. Interested in the comments. The thinner and warmer the better.


----------



## leonz

*gloves*



aldfam4 said:


> Hello Everyone from the Buffalo area of Western New York. I have been through a number of gloves for snow removal and am trying to find a really good pair to use. I don't have hand warmer grips on any of my 3 snow blowers and that's OK. I have tried many different gloves - those with the thumb/fingers type leave my finger tips cold within 30 - 45 minutes, but I can still handle objects (tools) if I need to. I have tried the mittens, they keep my hands warmer but I can't do very much, like grabbing a tool, because my fingers are together! Would appreciate any recommendations!!
> Tim


====================================================================================================



Go to the Gemplers web site and purchase the green "gorilla" heavy cotton work gloves by the dozen as they will work and you will have several pairs to work with that will be drying as you use others.


----------



## uberT

I've got a bunch of stuff I've tried over the years. The snowmobile gloves work well. The mitten style works well. There's always the loss of dexterity with these, but that may not be a big deal considering the activity.


I've found with the heated grips I can get away with a much lighter glove and gain some dexterity back. I guess this is my preference. 


I do find myself tearing the palm area of the glove when it's not re-enforced. So, a glove with extra padding in the palm area seems to be a benefit. I've got an $8 pair of leather (insulated) work gloves from Home Depot that work great in conjunction with the heated grips. Those don't rip.


If it's very cold, and one is without heated grips, you can get those little hand warmer pouches and put those inside a mitten style glove. That's a reasonable solution and will keep extremities much warmer.


And then there were heated gloves .... :smiley-gen125:


----------



## jburson250

@aldfam4 these are my favorites:

https://www.duluthtrading.com/store...mens-work-gloves/11078.aspx?processor=content

They also have mitten style:

https://www.duluthtrading.com/store...mens-work-gloves/11064.aspx?processor=content

The gauntlets, combined with a coat with extra long sleeves - i.e. tall size - protect my wrists from snow/cold, even while using a shovel.


----------



## micah68kj

One of the best tricks I've tried over the years is to sweet talk the wifey into doing the cleaning.. JUST KIDDING! :smile_big:


----------



## vmax29

I use a pair of thick winter work gloves now but in the past I used my thin scuba diving gloves. They were perfect to work all the controls and kept my hands warm and dry. They run about $10 on eBay and come in 1.5, 3 and 5mm depending on how warm you want.


----------



## leonz

*gloves*



aldfam4 said:


> Hello Everyone from the Buffalo area of Western New York. I have been through a number of gloves for snow removal and am trying to find a really good pair to use. I don't have hand warmer grips on any of my 3 snow blowers and that's OK. I have tried many different gloves - those with the thumb/fingers type leave my finger tips cold within 30 - 45 minutes, but I can still handle objects (tools) if I need to. I have tried the mittens, they keep my hands warmer but I can't do very much, like grabbing a tool, because my fingers are together! Would appreciate any recommendations!!
> Tim


====================================================================================================



Go to the Gemplers web site and purchase the green "gorilla" heavy cotton work gloves by the dozen as they will work and you will have several pairs to work with that wil be drying as you use others.


----------



## aldfam4

micah68kj said:


> One of the best tricks I've tried over the years is to sweet talk the wifey into doing the cleaning.. JUST KIDDING! :smile_big:


Joe, sometimes when I get home from work, my wife will have pulled out the Toro CCR 2000 and have it done for me. Priceless!!!


----------



## micah68kj

aldfam4 said:


> Joe, sometimes when I get home from work, my wife will have pulled out the Toro CCR 2000 and have it done for me. Priceless!!!


Poor me... My sweetie can't tell the difference between a rototiller and a snowblower. But, it's OK. She is still one heck of a wonderful wife.


----------



## The Q

I use my Gerbing Hybrid T5 heated gloves. They are used primarily for my motorcycle riding in the cold spring and fall but are really great for winter snowblowing. They are pricey at $150.00 but worth every penny. They are also waterproof. If you can afford them, you won`t need another pair of gloves for 10 years or more especially if only used for winter snowblowing.


----------



## aldfam4

micah68kj said:


> Poor me... My sweetie can't tell the difference between a rototiller and a snowblower. But, it's OK. She is still one heck of a wonderful wife.


Joe,
Wonderful Wife = Wonderful Life!!!


----------



## Bob E

Wool lined leather gloves are my favorite.


----------



## Prime

Ive been using Atlas Glove 460 Atlas Vinylove Cold Resistant Insulated Gloves the last few years. 
Good for this area. We dont get extreme cold. Below 0 F is rare. I can get them from the local fishing supply shop for about $17. a pair

https://www.amazon.ca/Atlas-Vinylove-Resistant-Insulated-Gloves/dp/B004HZAJW8


----------



## aldfam4

dhazelton, I decided to try the gloves you recommended, regular price was $49.99 got them on sale for 24.99, will let everyone know how it works out. Thanks everyone for the suggestions - will keep all of them in mind if these gloves don't work out.
Tim


----------



## Advocate

Ever since I was a kid, I've preferred mittens over gloves. I happen to have a pair left from my Alaskan adventure, but way over the top for 66north. I don't recall paying this much for them. Amazon has a similar option. When it's really cold and I'm out for a long time, I buy hot hands. They work great.


https://www.66north.com/us/men/accessories/langjokull-mittens/?item=L81434-900








https://www.amazon.com/HotHands-Hand-Warmers-Pair-Value/dp/B0007ZF4OA/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1513528804&sr=1-3&keywords=heat+packs+for+hands


----------



## rfw1953

I like Hestra gloves for snowmobiling and for snow blowing. Pricy, but they last and do a great job keeping my hands warm in all conditions. 

https://www.amazon.com/Hestra-XCR-3-Finger-Glove-Black/dp/B00F1F1EFE/ref=sr_1_9/138-4419696-9877668?ie=UTF8&qid=1513616437&sr=8-9&keywords=hestra+gloves


----------



## JnC

I have had these for three years now, my hands **** near sweat in these things and I wouldnt have it any other way , cheap, affective and easily replaceable if needed. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Mens-T...hash=item1a3aa3dee3:m:mSS1agtGTRFcCid38XHF1Nw


----------



## KOBO

FWIW, US Military surplus mittens with wool liners and trigger fingers have worked well for me. The palm is leather, deerskin I think.

Every year I give them 4 coats of waterproof spray from walmart and they stay dry.

Here is a vendor on ebay selling them, not where I got mine, nor am I affiliated with them.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-MILITARY-SURPLUS-TRIGGER-FINGER-MITTENS-LINERS-FIT-MED-TO-LARGE-NEW/142225768409?hash=item211d50ffd9:g:0T4AAOSwUKxYZC7q

As a side note, if you are ever looking for the best winter boots, US military surplus Mickey or Bunny boots are super tough to beat. The Bunny Boots are rated for like 60 below. Both styles are rubber lined inside and out making them entirely waterproof. I've worn Bunny Boots about ten years now and they are awesome; never so much as a twinge of cold. I think most people like the Mickey Boots because, rated for a bit less temp-wise, they aren't as big and clown shoe-ish.

Me and my Bunny Boots :-D ....

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kobolila/5352878078/in/photolist-9a1Uam-5VPiTd-5VPiSC-5VPiTG


----------



## pjw73nh

The Q said:


> I use my Gerbing Hybrid T5 heated gloves. They are used primarily for my motorcycle riding in the cold spring and fall but are really great for winter snowblowing. They are pricey at $150.00 but worth every penny. They are also waterproof. If you can afford them, you won`t need another pair of gloves for 10 years or more especially if only used for winter snowblowing.


Q, How do you power them? I have the gloves. My Honda HS828 doesn't have a battery. I suppose I could strap on a small 12v 7AH SLA UPS battery.

Thanks.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

I think jburson250 meant to get you here...not sure which gloves.


https://www.duluthtrading.com/men/outerwear/winter-gloves/


----------



## jrom

Simple. For me, 4XL leather overglove, any ol' 2XL knit inner glove liner, keep the outer glove well coated with SnoSeal and patch the holes with waxed thread. Been using this type of rig for 30 years... snow blowing, snow shoveling, cold weather chainsawing, timber management and general cold weather working wear.


----------



## orangputeh

mittens


----------



## Steve70

If you live where it gets really cold...leather choppers with liners are the way to go. Finger gloves just won't cut it for snowblowing below zero....or even 10-15F

Something like this


----------



## leonz

aldfam4 said:


> Hello Everyone from the Buffalo area of Western New York. I have been through a number of gloves for snow removal and am trying to find a really good pair to use. I don't have hand warmer grips on any of my 3 snow blowers and that's OK. I have tried many different gloves - those with the thumb/fingers type leave my finger tips cold within 30 - 45 minutes, but I can still handle objects (tools) if I need to. I have tried the mittens, they keep my hands warmer but I can't do very much, like grabbing a tool, because my fingers are together! Would appreciate any recommendations!!
> Tim


=======================================================

Hello and good morning Tim,


I buy my Kinco grand heavy green cotton work gloves item #139515 $5.99 per pair from Gemplers by the dozen when I buy my Moldex Purafit 6800 earplugs by the box of 200 packs for 39.99 
I keep 8 or 10 pairs handy in one spot so that I can grab a pair of dry gloves anytime I need them It helps when you have several pairs in the truck or on the boiler drying out slowly. 

The Kinco gloves last a long time and put up with a lot of abuse when bagging coal or using the weed wacker and chainsaw.


----------



## Miles

Olympia motorcycle gloves from 1985 when I was riding. I am in Maryland and it rarely goes below 19F/-7C here.


----------



## trebor491

Manzella @ REI. Thin and warm. I can work the phone while wearing them!


----------



## dhazelton

I have a pair of Zero brand mittens. Gloves don't cut it for me.


----------



## jrom

Wait a second here...you're a yooper and you're saying you can't use finger gloves at 10 to 15°F?. :devil: While that may be true for you and the people you know, that is far from what a lot of people who work outside in Michigan...Northern Michigan to the U.P. included. 

Good leather outers, knit inners while adding a latex/nitrile liner when it goes way below zero for an extended time will keep you working warm for many, many hours straight.

I've worked too many winters in the Manistee National Forest to say that mittens are the only way to keep your chops warm. While they do keep your hands warm, most of us can't do too many types of work in them — besides shoveling snow. No chainsawing, or rifle handling (for tree grafting work)...maybe snow blowing, until you have to add gas and check oil.

Vapor barriers (latex/nitrile) are the key to prolonged sub-zero conditions around here. They feel like crap using them (moist), but they work...and very well at that.

Maybe I'm just a troll living under the bridge (Big Mac), but I don't buy the mittens only mantra...:smile2:





Steve70 said:


> If you live where it gets really cold...leather choppers with liners are the way to go. Finger gloves just won't cut it for snowblowing below zero....or even 10-15F...


----------



## foggysail

My choice is to wear none. With a snow cab and heated grips I really have never missed wearing them. And I have a new cab on order for my new 28 Pro which has heated grips


----------



## The Q

pjw73nh said:


> Q, How do you power them? I have the gloves. My Honda HS828 doesn't have a battery. I suppose I could strap on a small 12v 7AH SLA UPS battery.
> 
> Thanks.


For the snowblower, I have the lithium batteries that go in the gauntlet part of the glove. For the Harley, they plug right into the acc. line on the bike.


----------



## Steve70

jrom said:


> Wait a second here...you're a yooper and you're saying you can't use finger gloves at 10 to 15°F?. :devil: While that may be true for you and the people you know, that is far from what a lot of people who work outside in Michigan...Northern Michigan to the U.P. included.
> 
> Good leather outers, knit inners while adding a latex/nitrile liner when it goes way below zero for an extended time will keep you working warm for many, many hours straight.
> 
> I've worked too many winters in the Manistee National Forest to say that mittens are the only way to keep your chops warm. While they do keep your hands warm, most of us can't do too many types of work in them — besides shoveling snow. No chainsawing, or rifle handling (for tree grafting work)...maybe snow blowing, until you have to add gas and check oil.
> 
> Vapor barriers (latex/nitrile) are the key to prolonged sub-zero conditions around here. They feel like crap using them (moist), but they work...and very well at that.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a troll living under the bridge (Big Mac), but I don't buy the mittens only mantra...:smile2:


Well...I'll start out by saying snowblowing isn't work as far as the fingers go  It's pretty much a stationary thing. That's what the thread is about ...snowblowing. That's where my 10-15F reference comes in.. There is absolutely no comparison between finger gloves and chopper type mitts to keep your hands warm in a 'stationary' situation. The few times I've ever had to add gas outside while snowblowing, I've had no issue with choppers doing the job. Same for oil although I usually do both those things bare hands in the garage. The same would apply to snowmobiling. We had snowmobiles long before warmers were put on them. Finger gloves just didn't cut it. 

Now, for the work part. I worked industrial electrical construction for well over 30 years. In my early years (70s), we had winters that never saw the high temp above 0F for over a month. I went to work many many days in -20F to -40F temps with the chill factor sometimes lower. I've run 1000s of feet conduit in these temps...sometimes 100 plus feet in the air. We worked outside all day. Finger gloves of any kind just didn't cut it. You're absolutely right: It's tough to do many tasks with choppers on, but then I was never able to put a 1/4-20 nut on a unistrut clamp with finger gloves either. What I was able to do when dexterity was required (1/4-20 nut stuff) was take the choppers off and work bare hands for a while..... and then back into the choppers to warm the fingers back up again. That is simply not possible to do with finger gloves. You can work bare hands when required much longer in cold temps with choppers than finger gloves

Back in those days I used bread bag vapor barriers in my steel toe Lacrosse Iceman boots as without them... any sweat... and the felt liners were done (and your feet) before noon. I also found the best way to keep my feet warm was a pair of regular insulated steel toe Redwings with Lacrosse 5 buckle overshoes over them. Perfect vapor barrier and my feet didn't rot from the bread bag moisture created inside. That wasn't an original idea. My dad always used that method. He was right. The only drawback was the weight. Pretty heavy, but kept you in shape!

Everybody has to do what works for them. I am wearing lightly insulated finger gloves with my new 28 Ariens Hydro Pro...with hand warmers. Works slick. 

Given our lifelong location, I'm pretty well versed in how to stay warm in extreme conditions. You're quite a bit south of here down in troll land


----------



## leonz

micah68kj said:


> Poor me... My sweetie can't tell the difference between a rototiller and a snowblower. But, it's OK. She is still one heck of a wonderful wife.


================================================================




I have had that happen before too.


----------



## crazzywolfie

these are the gloves i use. i have found they work pretty good at even the coldest temps for me. they also go on sale somewhat regularly for about $5. 
https://www.homehardware.ca/en/mens...-lined-work-gloves-assorted-colours/p/5525194


----------



## 132619

The Q said:


> For the snowblower, I have the lithium batteries that go in the gauntlet part of the glove. For the Harley, they plug right into the acc. line on the bike.


ditto for me! only my harleys don't have any 12 volts plugs, in fact one is still 6 volt kick start


----------



## jrom

Thanks for your story, it's good. I do have and use wool liner leather mittens and they are great when I don't feel like using a latex/nitrile liner. I did the bread bag foot liner too in my years in the Forest Service...fun...not, but warm.

My stabs at troll/yooper humor I mean in good faith...just joshing you :smile2:



Steve70 said:


> ...Given our lifelong location, I'm pretty well versed in how to stay warm in extreme conditions. You're quite a bit south of here down in troll land


----------



## Steve70

jrom said:


> Thanks for your story, it's good. I do have and use wool liner leather mittens and they are great when I don't feel like using a latex/nitrile liner. I did the bread bag foot liner too in my years in the Forest Service...fun...not, but warm.
> 
> My stabs at troll/yooper humor I mean in good faith...just joshing you :smile2:


No problem jrom. Sometimes we get a little defensive UP here  All good! We're probably a lot more alike than not. I took a look at your well worn gloves and will certainly agree that if you can keep your fingers always moving...working...and dry....you're probably creating enough calories to keep them warm enough. ...and those gloves look like they get a workout.


----------



## tonylumps

My wife Just retired 2 weeks ago. So I went on Amazon and ordered her a size Small insulated and water proof .With Electric start and Heated hand grips .She should be good to go on the Ariens


----------



## RIT333

tonylumps said:


> My wife Just retired 2 weeks ago. So I went on Amazon and ordered her a size Small insulated and water proof .With Electric start and Heated hand grips .She should be good to go on the Ariens



You're a charmer ! Nice retirement gift.


----------



## zandor

tonylumps said:


> My wife Just retired 2 weeks ago. So I went on Amazon and ordered her a size Small insulated and water proof .With Electric start and Heated hand grips .She should be good to go on the Ariens


Now you just need to get her the two large gold watches with the integrated lithium-ion batteries to power those electric start heated gloves.


----------



## Steve70

tonylumps said:


> My wife Just retired 2 weeks ago. So I went on Amazon and ordered her a size Small insulated and water proof .With Electric start and Heated hand grips .She should be good to go on the Ariens


When I was gone around 12 hours a day in all of the 90s and early 2000s, my wife would run the old 1236 at our old house if we had a load of snow to move when she got home from teaching. She never used the electric start (always a one pull machine) and didn't have heated gloves. My wife retired in 2001 with 30 years. 

This wasn't wasn't an operating day pic...just reliving old times  Taken in 2005 here. The 1236 was over 15 years old then.


----------



## tadawson

Steve70 said:


> If you live where it gets really cold...leather choppers with liners are the way to go. Finger gloves just won't cut it for snowblowing below zero....or even 10-15F
> 
> Something like this
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alyeska-Mitt...ims&pf_rd_t=40701&refRID=SYB3YKM4DA8P4YTXCWRT


Same experience here with many years in the UP (21 full time, 35 part time, more full time to come . . .). Tried a lot of things, but by the time I had enough insulation on gloves to have any chance of warmth, they were so big that they became pretty much useless, so choppers were the norm, and don't ever recall getting cold with them no matter how long I was out (and wet was never an issue with any mitten or glove . . .).


----------



## Bob z

I wear a nice pair of home made 100% wool mittens with long cuffs. Even wet the keep me warm. No issues with controls either.


----------



## Tomatillo

Thanks Roger. Picked up a pair on your link and recommendation.


Tom


----------



## bludy

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I think jburson250 meant to get you here...not sure which gloves.
> 
> 
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/men/outerwear/winter-gloves/


Pretty sure these are the gloves he was talking about. Pricey but work great! 

https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-yellowknife-winter-trigger-mitts-11064.html


----------



## jburson250

bludy said:


> Pretty sure these are the gloves he was talking about. Pricey but work great!
> 
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-yellowknife-winter-trigger-mitts-11064.html


Yep, those are some very good mitts.

Duluth had a 30%/Free Ship sale after Thanksgiving, so I ordered a pair of these:

https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-...olor=BLK#start=8&cgid=mens-accessories-gloves

Ordered LG, but they were too snug, so returned 'em for XLG. Even pricier than the Yellowknife gloves, but the 30% discount helped justify the purchase. I'll post later about how they perform.


----------

